# Happy Gotcha Day Jax!



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

In January 2008, we had to let my collie, Swazey, go. He was a big boy and his hips suddenly went. He was in such pain, was developing infections because he could not get up to urinate and he cried constantly if he felt the slightest movement. We tried an arthritis medicine but it didn't do anything for him. I wish I had known of so many other options to help him then.

For a month I walked onto the porch every morning and looked for him. And every morning he was gone. I looked on petfinder for another but couldn't bear the thought of looking at another collie that wasn't him. Instead I found a dog named Teddy that needed alot of love at the Lackawanna County Humane Society. Lackawanna had some concerns that Teddy would not fit into our home because we had two other dogs. She wanted only the best for him as he had been found abandoned with terrible skin infection and ear infections. 

So on Valetine's Day I made the trip to Scranton to meet him. Teddy was staying with a foster and we got our times mixed up so he was not there when I arrived. However, this incredible black bundle of energy was zooming the halls and terrorizing every loose cat she could find! They said "She's supposed to have border collie in her but I don't see it"

I instantly fell in love with her....who doesn't with a puppy?! There were other applications on Teddy and the next person in line did not have any other pets so he would be "an only". After making sure he wouldn't be left behind, and would go to a better home for him, I adopted "Faith". 

"Faith" soon became Jax. She crawled in my lap on the ride home and stayed right there. A couple times she even tried to drive. The first stop was to a friend of the family where she promptly peed on the floor. The second stop was home where she took one look at Banshee and Sierra and jumped over me to get in the chair behind me where she peered around my arm to watch the two scary monsters. The third stop was to the vet for her shots and examination. We think her birthday is in late November sometime. The paperwork from the previous owners says Oct. 14 but my vet said there was no way she was that old.

The first few weeks were hard! I'd never owned a German Shepherd before! She teethed on the antique oak kitchen table that had belonged to DH's grandparents. Oops! She bit my legs, arms and finally got my face. Ouch!! I called a trainer that day. She didn't seem to be capable of being housebroken. Until I was at the vet and a girl mentioned some symptoms that were related to bladder infections. Sure enough... after some antibiotics she was not only housebroken but would ONLY pee in OUR yard! Woohoo!! NO messes to clean up when we are out and about! LOL

She is my friend! My motivation for getting fresh air because that **** frisbee still flies when it's 20 degrees outside! My warmth on cold winter days after I've frozen throwing her frisbee! My "Always makes me laugh"! My agility buddy! My reason for cleaning my car with an industrial vacuum! My teacher! My therapy! And my favorite doggie in the whole world.

Thank You, Jax, for getting me two years ago! You are the best Valentine's Day present ever!


----------



## charity79 (Jan 31, 2010)

Great story. I grew up watching the blk and white TV show Lassie. I loved Collies even though my family were breeders of GSDs. At age 12 Mom and Dad bought me my first very own dog...a collie named Laddie! I love him and kept him til the day he died at 12 years old. Can't go wrong with either breed! 
Happy Valentines day to you and your "Special gift"!


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

I remember Lassie too. A collie probably would not have been the best dog for me in those days - wonderful breed though. Sure glad that that you and Jax came together Michelle. Sometimes these things just happen and we're all better because of it. Hope you have many more happy times together.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Day, Jax! She's so cute.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

LOL I had forgotten how BIG her ears were when she was growing!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Michelle and Jax!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy gotcha day Jax!!!


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Gotcha Day Jax!!:happyboogie:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I love that last picture she looks like she is laughing!!! she is gorgeous!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks! She's always laughing with her nose to the sky. The guy at tractor supply said she's the happiest dog he's ever seen!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sweet gorgeous girl... happy gotchya day!!!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

I love Jax, shes so beautiful!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss of Swazey, but Jax is a beautiful girl and that was a beautiful story to read. Thank you for sharing and Happy Gotcha Day!!!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Happy Gotcha Day Jax!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

happy gotcha day jax!!!!!!


----------

